# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  simple canteen cup meals ?

## themarcray

Any one have any good/ simple canteen cup meal recipes ?


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk

----------


## The DC

I have no fancy-fixins to add ..I normally just fix soups and such if using a canteen/cup/etc to cook in,not necessarily Campbells,LOL,but sometimes...and welcome to here  :Smile:

----------


## SlowRide13

Whatchagot Stew
Place whatever edible seasonal roots you can find into the cup and boil for 2-3 minutes.
Then blend in whatever edible seasonal greens you can find. Simmer for another 5 minutes.
Blend in whatever edible seasonal flowers you can find and serve with side dish of whatever varmints you can capture and cook.

The stew pictured (best I can remember) had Indian cucumbers, hog peanuts, Solomon seal roots, toothwort roots, violets, wood sorrel and a half-dozen other assorted greens.

Alternate version: put the varmints in the stew, too.

Taste: well, better than an MRE, and you can pack a _lifetime_ supply.

----------


## DSJohnson

Fill your canteen cup about 1/2 full of water, bring to a boil, add two (2) cubes of bouillon(any flavor you like), tear up about two (2) ozs of jerky(or cooked bacon) and add it to the boiling water. Slowly stir in/add 1/2 cup of cornmeal or rice. Keep it boiling for about another 4 or 5 minutes (total of of about ten minutes fuel usage time).  Cover and take it off the fire and let it cool for about 15  or so minutes.  The jerky is not ever going to get "soft" or "reconstitute" but it does add a lot of good flavor to it.  It should look kind of like cream of wheat by then.  Salt and pepper to taste.  Not many carbs unless you use the rice but a great warmer before bed time and great in the mornings also.

I use a lot of rice and cornmeal when I am backpacking.  Easy to pack, lots of way to fix it.  Pretty bullet proof to prepare.

----------


## themarcray

DS Johnson ...I'm going to try that one ..thanks everyone for some great ideas

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

The possibilities are endless.  

Mac & cheese (powdered cheese).
Spaghetti (dehydrated sauce and meat)
Eggs & bacon
Soups & stews

Figure out what you like to eat and then figure a way to take it with you.  Dehydrators are your friend when you cannot find what you want in the grocery store that is backpacking stable.

----------


## finallyME

DSJ, you but 2 buillion cubes in 1 canteen cup of stuff?  That is a LOT?  One is plenty for me.  :Smile: 

For recipes, there is always ramen.  Then there is instant rice with a bullion cube and some type of meat (take your pick).  Look for "one pot meals".

----------


## finallyME

Just realized that DSJ's recipe was basically my rice/meat and bullion suggestion, just that he went into more detail.......

----------


## crashdive123

Must be that whole great minds thingie.

----------


## DSJohnson

Okay Three things here.
1. I should have said Instant Rice.  I usually carry instant rice when I am camping to facilitate/speed up my cooking.  If you chose to use "raw" rice you will need to make sure you bring it to a boil and then take it down to a simmer for at least 10 more minutes and DON'T stir it until you take it off the fire.

2. Finallyme, Yeah 2 cubes is a lot but a half of a canteen cup is real close to 8 oz of cups of water.  Still it is "stout" but I do it on purpose.  It makes for a very "robust" flavor. It is very rich and I like that.

3. Yeah Crash, most scoutmasters seem to think along the same lines in many areas. I am no long a SM like Finally but really did enjoy it for about 15 years and truly treasure the memories from the troop.  Most of those guys are grown and have kids now.

----------


## pete lynch

A search of " MrBabelfish5" on youtube will show you a whole bunch of ways to prepare your own dehydrated one pot trail meals.

The Hungry Hammock Hanger

----------


## natertot

Mac N' Cheese like Crash said, but I like to add a packet of tuna to mine.

Instant rice, a packet of chicken, a chicken bullion cube, and a little bit of peas and carrots.

Ramen is good, but I like the "Cup o' Noodles better" as they usually contain veggies as well.

For breakfast, oatmeal with banana chips thrown in is pretty good. Also, instant grits or cream of wheat is good.

Those are my favorite canteen cup meals...... I'm sure there will be more to come!

----------


## cptndv23

MrBabelfish5 on youtube is a great link. definitely check em out. thanks for the tip

----------


## Wildthang

I just carry dehydrated packages of chicken and noodle, oatmeal, and bag type meals for the canteen cup. One thing I do is carry a little 4" teflon fry pan. I have fried about 1/3 of a squirrel with butter and garlic powder in that little fry pan and it was darn good. I have also got lucky enough to bag a quail or 2, and that is where the little frying pan comes in real handy. It works well for 1 person, but can feed more if they are willing to cook 1 at a time. it doesn't weigh much, and is easy to clean with the teflon coating. I think it is a good addition to the canteen cup and cooks meat much better than a cup!

----------


## 1stimestar

A tip about oatmeal.  Those little individual packets are a bit waterproof.  So tear the top off and put the whole packet in your cup, don't pour it out INTO your cup.  Then you can fill the packet with hot water and not burn your fingers.  Stir it a bit and let it soak for a few minutes before you eat.  In a canteen cup you can do two at a time.  This prevents the need for washing the cup and is very handy when you are hauling your own water.

----------


## sjj

Rick,

Speaking of canteen cup meals, are the canteen lids available?

----------


## Ken

sjj.... titanium, my friend.  Titanium.

----------


## sjj

I want the lid for the military style stainless steel cup and the stove that slips right over the military style canteen for a neat compact package.  I'd be happy with a stainless lid for my purposes.

----------


## Ken

We have a couple of Army surplus stores here where I've seen them in the past.  Want me to look for a couple for you?

One store is 2 buildings away from the Justice Center where I find myself at least twice most weeks.

----------


## sjj

Appreciate the kind offer Ken - but I have my own sources.  Again - appreciate the offer kind sir.

----------


## Rick

sjj - PM sent.

----------


## Ken

Always a pleasure, sjj.  I guess Rick has it "covered."  Get it?  He has the covers covered?   Look for me on the Comedy Network.

----------


## Rick

You covered it pretty well.

----------


## Ken

Takes deep bow........

----------


## sjj

Thanks Rick.

----------


## sjj

Received the metal canteen cup lids - seem like what I was looking for. Fast service if that is appropriate to mention.

----------


## crashdive123

Not inappropriate at all.  The way he can get it there so fast has something to do with Indiana's proximity to Chicago.......tossing it up in the air.....suction takes hold and then the wind currents do the rest.

----------


## sjj

edited.....

----------


## Wildthang

Here are some canteen cup recipes I found on the web!

http://www.savvysurvivor.com/canteen_cup_cookery.htm

----------


## 1stimestar

> I think I ordered supplies on Monday and they were at my front door in Alaska by Thursday.


Wow.  You must be in Anchorage.

----------

